# medical care on the road



## brenlee (Jan 24, 2014)

i will be on the road soon and i have a question someone may be able to help me with.  i will be in fla for 8 months but the other 4 will be other places.  the question is i am on a medication where i have to pick up a paper script each month in order to refill it.  will any doctor i make an appt with give me this script with my records from my doctor?? does anyone have this same situation?  thanx  i will be asking my doctor here in fla but i wondered if anyone else has to deal with this too.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 24, 2014)

All I have to do is call my Dr and he will call the prescription to wheever I want.  I use wal mart because they are everwhere


----------



## C Nash (Jan 24, 2014)

My Doctor will also prescribe for a 3 months supply.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Clay L (Jan 25, 2014)

Is it a controlled medication like many pain meds?  
My wife has that issue and her doc wrote five months of post dated prescriptions and sent them to our pharmacist. He fills one each month and mails it to us.


----------

